
Amazon Prime Video Now Available in More Than 200 Countries - lorenz_li
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161214005486/en/
======
GFischer
They launched in Uruguay now, and at a really competitive price (under 3
dollars), compared to Netflix's 9 dollar and rising.

Their catalog is really underwhelming so far, though.

